# Axle-Less Suspension



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Leaf-Spring-Suspension/Timbren/ASR5200S01.html



Found this while surfing the inter webs. They come in different trailer weights. Has anyone researched these for a boat trailer?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks like a nice option, plus all the additional dampening of the road bumbs is nice.

Id still weld in a nice thick cross member where the axle used to be for rigidity.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Looks like a nice option, plus all the additional dampening of the road bumbs is nice.
> 
> Id still weld in a nice thick cross member where the axle used to be for rigidity.


This.

Its exactly my first thought when looking at the design. A torsion axle distributes the weight evenly across the width of the trailer. If you read the reviews on that page, one person states there is sag, causing the wheels to camber out.

Now, most micros are much lighter than the 5,200 lb rating, so that may help.

But the other thing I noticed is the hardware. The main brackets are powder coated, but the hardware is not stainless or galvanized. But even then, two different types of metal will still corrode. Something else to watch out for.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just watching my trailer I beams flexing when I cinch down my boat buckles makes me think these are a bad idea unless you have a crossmember really close to the spindle mount and at that point you may as well just have a torsion axle to keep the tires from wearing on the inside when they flex. Just thinking out loud.
Maybe if your trailer frame is over engineered with heavy I beam or box beam these would be fine.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with all the comments above. Found this video and it looks like they add a crossmember.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

iMacattack said:


> I agree with all the comments above. Found this video and it looks like they add a crossmember.


Looks like a steel trailer too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, it is. I think on an aluminum trailer this would not be an option. But galvanized this may be an option?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

iMacattack said:


> Yes, it is. I think on an aluminum trailer this would not be an option. But galvanized this may be an option?


I still don’t understand adding a crossmember, might as well just use a traditional axle. Am I overthinking this? Also, imagine installing these and locating them in relation to each other. If your frame is off and you base location off measurements you are going to have some potentially serious tire wear issues. I know my trailer frame is off a good 1” where the i-beam bends are.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> This.
> 
> Its exactly my first thought when looking at the design. A torsion axle distributes the weight evenly across the width of the trailer. If you read the reviews on that page, one person states there is sag, causing the wheels to camber out.
> 
> ...


I have a Timbren axle less suspension on my off road camping trailer and it does in deed make the wheels camber out.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have torsion axles under my bass boat trailer. It does ride smoother than a leaf spring trailer. 

There are some differences in how it lowes balances between the two axles on a tandem (as compared to leaf springs), but most microskiffs aren't going to be heavy enough to justify tandem axles.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Stick with a torsion axle. Then you only have bearings to worry about.


----------



## mgmartelli (May 1, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Stick with a torsion axle. Then you only have bearings to worry about.


Unless your bearings shear and tear up your spindle. Then you need a spare spindle on board to continue. That said, I completely agree. Stick with a torsion axle and make sure you have a spare spindle on board. You should be able to swap anything out in a pinch and not have to pay a tow truck to haul your skiff away...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

These are $750 for the pair. Price an axle with spindles. Should be less, and no need to add a cross member.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

As stated by Padre, These really shine for the off road trailer crowd, Parallel frame rails down each side would help keep the frame twist to a minimum reducing the camber change. Not having an axle would be a bonus in rocky or stumpy trails.For a boat, stick to an axle.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I replaced my 2500lb torsion axle with a 3500lb axle and load D tires. Made all the difference in the world on tire wear. With the 2500lb axle the tires had wear on the inside edge, completely eliminated it by going with a heavier axle.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.rollsaxle.com/parts.htm


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know why this thread reminds me of single wheel trailers, but it does. My neighbors had one back in the 70s. If you can't back this trailer, you're in real trouble.


----------

